# Diamond willow walking stick



## larry C (Jan 18, 2016)

Several years ago we took our trailer to Alaska. I had an opportunity to harvest about a dozen diamond willow stems to make walking sticks from. Thought y'all might enjoy this one that I carved my rendition of an eastern diamond back rattle snake. It's about 48" tall, the finish is tung oil.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 12


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 18, 2016)

That is pretty dadgum sharp.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## gman2431 (Jan 18, 2016)

Amazing and also scary! Gives me the creeps just looking at it!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 18, 2016)

Thats awesome. Question is are you still married? I would be DEE-vorced in a day if I brought that in the house.  
Then again when it was "accidentally left" in the grass by the mailbox... or in the corner of the floor in the shed... or...in the back of her SUV under a blanket ...or ...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## larry C (Jan 18, 2016)

NYWoodturner said:


> Thats awesome. Question is are you still married? I would be DEE-vorced in a day if I brought that in the house.
> Then again when it was "accidentally left" in the grass by the mailbox... or in the corner of the floor in the shed... or...in the back of her SUV under a blanket ...or ...



Well, I have to say I'm still married to the same lady after 42 years! I've made several of these, a lot of people think they are real snakes wrapped around the walking stick. I've got a couple more of these diamond willow sticks, a couple of them are larger diameter, so they'll make for bigger snakes...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## hmmvbreaker (Jan 18, 2016)

That is very impressive! Careful where you put it down though.....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## sprucegum (Jan 20, 2016)

Great job and that is a lot coming from a true snake hater.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Matthew Jaynes (Jan 20, 2016)

Amazing Job Larry !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## larry C (Jan 20, 2016)

sprucegum said:


> Great job and that is a lot coming from a true snake hater.




I don't care for snakes either, but I do admire their beauty!
Larry


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 20, 2016)

I love snakes!! And that is frikkin awesome!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## mark armstrong (Jan 21, 2016)

larry C said:


> Several years ago we took our trailer to Alaska. I had an opportunity to harvest about a dozen diamond willow stems to make walking sticks from. Thought y'all might enjoy this one that I carved my rendition of an eastern diamond back rattle snake. It's about 48" tall, the finish is tung oil.....
> View attachment 95176
> View attachment 95177
> View attachment 95178
> ...


----------



## mark armstrong (Jan 21, 2016)

Awesum!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 21, 2016)

I really like it Larry! That's a work of art. A real keepsake...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## larry C (Jan 21, 2016)

barry richardson said:


> I really like it Larry! That's a work of art. A real keepsake...



I've gotta say, they are for sale, each one is unique, no two are alike, and depending on the time involved, they run fron $175, to $300. each... and that depends if I can get suitable diamond willow..

Larry


----------



## chippin-in (Jan 24, 2016)

WOW. Very nice

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

